# New SIG P220 S Sport



## Mongo (May 26, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger, (so to speak) and bought my first SIG. I was looking for a P220 Elite Stainless but when I inquired locally, it was 6-8 weeks for orders, maybe more. Didn't want to do the internet thing.

I located a P220 S "Sport" which has the 4.4" barrel and is all stainless (like the Elite), but I had to go home and research, and learn more. Found out there is a trigger issue. An 8mm wide trigger was installed on some where a 10mm should go. Lots of side to side slop. I also found that both the frame and slide are German and hand fitted (both with matching serial numbers). It also has a better, match-grade stainless barrel installed along with adjustable sights, beavertail, Nills wooden grips, two, 8-round mags, case, lock, and sight adjustment tools. 

The local dealer and I got on the phone with SIGARMS to discuss, as this gun indeed had the incorrect narrow trigger. SIG sent a pre-paid shipping label to send it back to them to make it right. They said, while they are in with the trigger mechanism, they offerred to put in the Short Reset Trigger (SRT) at a reduced rate. Since I wanted the SRT anyway, (which comes on the Elites), I bit. Also having the feed ramp polished at the same time.

Should be back in 2-3 weeks. Can't wait to run it at the range. If it shoots anywhere near the test target results, I'd be happy... (6 shots, slightly high, 1 1/2 inch circle, from 25 meters). Hell, I'd be happy if it could shoot close to what my Walther P88 9mm can do!
Time will tell.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i picked one up in nov thru bud's & they didn't advertise with a match grade bbl, someone thru it out for some reason.

i've got a couple other sig 220's and the bbl is the same size.

trigger wobble wasn't that bad but sig sent me a shipping label but i haven't sent it back yet.

as i understand, the narrow trigger isn't an srt but it's reset is very close to a couple sigs i have, that do have the srt.


----------

